#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  A Guide to the Assessment and Remediation of Underground Petroleum Releases(API 1628)

## sasirkumar

*Hi all


API Publication 1628*

*A Guide to the Assessment and Remediation of Underground Petroleum Releases Edition: 3rd* 

*American Petroleum Institute (API)*









                                                                                                This document is intended as a guide for those who must deal with accidental releases arising from the production, transportation, refining, and marketing of liquid petroleum products or unrefined crude oil. This publication may also be a useful manual for environmental professionals, regulatory agencies, consultants, attorneys, fire marshals, and citizens. The use of technical terms has been avoided where possible. Technical terms used are defined when first mentioned in the text. Since publication of the second edition of API 1628 in 1989, new technologies for the assessment, characterization, and remediation of petroleum hydrocarbon releases have evolved. Examples include air sparging, passive bioremediation, and field screening and analytical techniques. Incorporation of risk and exposure assessment practices with the traditional components of corrective action, known as Risk-Based Corrective Action (RBCA), is gaining attention as a method to focus remedial measures and resources consistent with the level of risk posed by a site to human health and the environment. Moreover, ongoing research and field work in areas such as natural attenuation, optimization of liquid hydrocarbon and groundwater recovery, liquid hydrocarbon migration, and groundwater and vapor monitoring have resulted in effective and cost-efficient methods for assessing and remediating subsurface petroleum hydrocarbon releeases. The development of new federal and state regulatory programs which require cleanup of petroleum releases has also contributed to the need for a supplemental publication. 



I uploaded here



 Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part  2 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: A Guide to the Assessment and Remediation of Underground Petroleum Releases(API 1628)

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Sasikumar

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## tinku

Thankx

----------


## inconel

thank uuuuuuu

----------


## nayakya

Thanks Sasirkumar

----------


## mkhurram79

sharing is caring, thanks

----------


## casaouis02

Tanks

----------

